
Cognitive enhancement through real-time fMRI neurofeedback - DiabloD3
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352154615000625
======
sawwit
Perhaps this could be used to suppress subvocalization during reading:

(1) Look at a lot of people reading the same text, divide in to subvocalizing
and non-subvocalizing group.

(2) Find difference in neuronal activation patterns.

(3) Let subvocalizer read the text and apply electro shocks if the fMRI shows
the typical patterns for a subvocalizer. Perhaps the cortex will self-organize
to turn off the subvocalization.

------
listic
full text: [http://sci-hub.io/10.1016/j.cobeha.2015.05.001](http://sci-
hub.io/10.1016/j.cobeha.2015.05.001)

------
whafro
Given fMRI's nature as a secondary measurement of brain activity, I'd have
expected this kind of research to focus on EEG, which, as a direct measurement
of brain electrical activity, should have much lower latency. I'd think that
latency would be pretty crucial for neurofeedback.

------
max-a
Anecdotal evidence about neurofeedback, especially TAGSync, always made me
curious but this stuff seems to expensice to try. I am glad we are progressing
at methods and evidence, maybe one day more people will be able to try it.

------
Uptrenda
Please forgive my ignorance but: what does this mean in English? Does it mean
you can gain better control over your cognitive functions by realizing what
activities activate them or are the results something different entirely?

------
cmdli
I am sorta curious about how they measured "cognitive enhancement", just
because what changes in what activities could tell us something about how the
brain is divided.

